# PTE - Online scored tests vs Real Test



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

Hi,

I purchased the gold plan and practised a lot before giving the first 'Online Scored Test' which is a 3hr mock test to prepare for the real one.

I thought I did well in all except essays where I just couldn't get enough content to write on, especially the second one about 'voting should be compulsory or not' which was only 180 words or so. 

And the score was surprising (I didn't expect as high in speaking, nor as low in writing):



> *71* - Listening
> *72* - Reading
> *82* - Speaking
> *63* - Writing


*My question to anyone else who has given these 'scored' mock tests*: Is the score a good indicator of what you'll get in the real test? Or its just too far off from the actual results?


----------



## Saurabh0804 (Jan 27, 2015)

good question... since i have just started to prepare about PTE.. i would want to follow this thread..


----------



## Janardhan.G (May 29, 2013)

3br4h!m said:


> Hi,
> 
> I purchased the gold plan and practised a lot before giving the first 'Online Scored Test' which is a 3hr mock test to prepare for the real one.
> 
> ...



according to the discussion here in this forum, Mock tests are harder than original test. so you can consider if you crack Mock, then you do at main test easily.

btw, can you pls share your second essay topic too.


----------



## nonee17 (Dec 2, 2013)

The mock exams are the closest to the actual exam, although you might get some easy questions as compared to the mock exams. So overall you are safe as long as you are prepared well.

Usually, mock tests are used to get familiar with the actual exam.






3br4h!m said:


> Hi,
> 
> I purchased the gold plan and practised a lot before giving the first 'Online Scored Test' which is a 3hr mock test to prepare for the real one.
> 
> ...


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

Janardhan.G said:


> according to the discussion here in this forum, Mock tests are harder than original test. so you can consider if you crack Mock, then you do at main test easily.
> 
> btw, can you pls share your second essay topic too.


Don't remember exactly, but here you go:

1. Televisions are to inform or entertain. Give your opinion.
2. Voting should be compulsory? why?


----------



## Varunmalhotra24 (Jan 28, 2015)

3br4h!m said:


> Hi,
> 
> I purchased the gold plan and practised a lot before giving the first 'Online Scored Test' which is a 3hr mock test to prepare for the real one.
> 
> ...


Focus a bit more on your writing skills and you are done. However please don't take the real exam lightly, make sure you keep note of the timelines attached to each section. Good luck!


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

I just scored unbelievable scores in the second mock test:



> 90 Listening
> 81 Reading
> 85 Speaking
> 81 Writing


.. its too good to be true though. Can someone PLEASE confirm if mock test scores should be relied on or not?


----------



## himanshunahata (Feb 3, 2015)

Hello Folks, 

I received my PTE-A scores today and they were as i wanted , but definitely not as expected  

LRSW - 90,88,79,90 ( Just nailed in Speaking  )

The scores in Mock test were not as promising and i thought i will not be able to make it. So, my piece of advice is to don't rely on the Mock test scores. The real exam is both easier and high scoring when compared to the Mock tests. Just be confident and you will sail through .. 

Regards
Himanshu


----------



## himanshunahata (Feb 3, 2015)

himanshunahata said:


> Hello Folks,
> 
> I received my PTE-A scores today and they were as i wanted , but definitely not as expected
> 
> ...


I do not say that Mock tests are useless, It is the best source to give you the real feel of the exam. Just don't rely on the MOCK TEST SCORES>>


----------



## rdhall (Apr 9, 2015)

So how much u scored in mock tests? Was there a huge difference between mock and real score


----------



## raghum4u (Dec 27, 2014)

Hi Himanshu, can you give me some tips. My average score is not improving over 63-64.


----------



## PriyaIndia (Nov 27, 2015)

Hi,

Can you tell me how much you scored in your practic exams? This would be helpful to know how much I can expect in my original test. I know the score may vary, but still I need the score of practice exams pls.

Mock1 -> R -?, W- ?, L - ?, S - ?
Mock2 -> R -?, W- ?, L - ?, S - ?


himanshunahata said:


> Hello Folks,
> 
> I received my PTE-A scores today and they were as i wanted , but definitely not as expected
> 
> ...


----------



## Jalamo (Nov 30, 2015)

I got my PTE results yesterday and the results surprised me because I scored very low in the mock tests. S,L,W,R 58,63,69,68 and overall 64. Even though it was below what I needed, the results really encouraged me because after seeing what I got in the two mock tests I thought that I will not manage to get 65 in each module but now I'm confident that I can make it. I will be doing my next test on Saturday 5th Dec 2015. My main problem is re-telling lecture and describing image. Can someone please advice before I do the next test. Thanks.


----------



## PriyaIndia (Nov 27, 2015)

Hi,
Can you please tell me how much you scored in your practiceA, PracticeB and Real exams. This would be helpful for me to set the right expectation on my real test score(FYI, I have completed the practice exams A and B). I knew the scores may vary from person to person, but still I would like to know about it.

PracticeA - L - ? , R - ?, S - ? , W - ?
PracticeB - L - ? , R - ?, S - ? , W - ?
RealExam - L - ? , R - ?, S - ? , W - ?


nonee17 said:


> The mock exams are the closest to the actual exam, although you might get some easy questions as compared to the mock exams. So overall you are safe as long as you are prepared well.
> 
> Usually, mock tests are used to get familiar with the actual exam.


----------



## PriyaIndia (Nov 27, 2015)

Hi,
Can you please tell me how much you scored in your practiceA, PracticeB and Real exams. This would be helpful for me to have an set the right expectation on my real test score(FYI, I have completed the practice exams A and B). I knew the scores may vary from person to person, but still I would like to know about it.

PracticeA - L - ? , R - ?, S - ? , W - ?
PracticeB - L - ? , R - ?, S - ? , W - ?
RealExam - L - ? , R - ?, S - ? , W - ?



Jalamo said:


> I got my PTE results yesterday and the results surprised me because I scored very low in the mock tests. S,L,W,R 58,63,69,68 and overall 64. Even though it was below what I needed, the results really encouraged me because after seeing what I got in the two mock tests I thought that I will not manage to get 65 in each module but now I'm confident that I can make it. I will be doing my next test on Saturday 5th Dec 2015. My main problem is re-telling lecture and describing image. Can someone please advice before I do the next test. Thanks.


----------



## Jalamo (Nov 30, 2015)

practice A: L 54, R 49, W 58, S 40.OVERAL = 51
practice B: L 59, R 42, W 65, S 45.OVERAL =54
REAL TEST: L63,R 68, W 69, S 58. OVERAL = 64


----------



## PriyaIndia (Nov 27, 2015)

Thanks Jalamo


Jalamo said:


> practice A: L 54, R 49, W 58, S 40.OVERAL = 51
> practice B: L 59, R 42, W 65, S 45.OVERAL =54
> REAL TEST: L63,R 68, W 69, S 58. OVERAL = 64


----------



## PriyaIndia (Nov 27, 2015)

How about the reading section? Is that the reading section in the real exam is easier than the mock one?



Jalamo said:


> practice A: L 54, R 49, W 58, S 40.OVERAL = 51
> practice B: L 59, R 42, W 65, S 45.OVERAL =54
> REAL TEST: L63,R 68, W 69, S 58. OVERAL = 64


----------



## tonypunny (Dec 16, 2015)

Hi Can you please tell me how to attend this Practice A & B?? 

Regards,

Tony



PriyaIndia said:


> Hi,
> Can you please tell me how much you scored in your practiceA, PracticeB and Real exams. This would be helpful for me to have an set the right expectation on my real test score(FYI, I have completed the practice exams A and B). I knew the scores may vary from person to person, but still I would like to know about it.
> 
> PracticeA - L - ? , R - ?, S - ? , W - ?
> ...


----------



## Deepak Malhotra (Sep 26, 2015)

Hi All,

I appeared for PTE twice and my scores were:

First attempt: LSRW 73 71 78 79

Second attempt: LSRW 78 78 76 85

I am doing practice after these as I desperately need 79 in each due to high points requirement.

Can someone please guide if it is worth to buy practice material from PTE. I already have good idea of exam as I have given it twice. Would purchasing these tests online make any difference or these are just to introduce with the real feel of the exam?

I have already spent large amount on exam and therefore, would want to make it sure if it is really worth or not.

Thanks in advance.


Cheers !!
Deepak Malhotra


----------



## engrdk (Sep 1, 2016)

Deepak Malhotra said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I appeared for PTE twice and my scores were:
> 
> ...


The mock test from PTE are good enough for first timers like me. However, in your case I think you already know how it's like to be.


----------



## jana1234 (Jul 2, 2016)

Hi Guys,

I have my first PTE-A next week and I just did the mock test A. I scored LSRW 81 80 78 77. 
However in the writing section I ran out of time after the first essay and went over 20 minutes over time with the second one. I didn't want to stop, as I wanted to practice to write.
After receiving these high scores, my concern is now that this second essay was scored even though if this happened in the real test I wouldn't have been able to submit anything for the second essay.
Do you know if the mock test ignores your submissions after you go over the time limit. Or are they being scored as well? 

I need a 79 in each to reach the high points requirement for the EOI.

Thanks,
Jana


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

subscribing


----------



## JorgeRamirezArauco (Oct 6, 2016)

engrdk said:


> The mock test from PTE are good enough for first timers like me. However, in your case I think you already know how it's like to be.


Just practice what you are weak on, I am very weak in the "Explain the picture" part, bcoz sometimes you cant accomplish this part with simple words, so the use of 5$ words is a must so you must expand your vocabulary, although this might not be totally truth, I think the practice will be better than the vocabulary, try to explain hard stuff with simple words.


----------



## MAC88 (Nov 8, 2016)

Hi 

I am also planning to give PTE test material. Could you please share the PTE material, so I can start preparation before going for real test?

Appreciate your support.

Thanks


----------



## mailsarish (Sep 18, 2016)

The results were a little surprising. I scored more in Reading in Mock test than the Real one.
The scores in the other section were higher than expected. Overall the difficulty level was comparable to the Mock test which was a surprise.


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

3br4h!m said:


> Don't remember exactly, but here you go:
> 
> 1. Televisions are to inform or entertain. Give your opinion.
> 2. Voting should be compulsory? why?



i did mock test and had the same topics as you. i dont think the mock tests are being recycled.
anyways yes they are good indicators on where you should improve on.


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

Deepak Malhotra said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I appeared for PTE twice and my scores were:
> 
> ...





hello deepak,

looks like we r in the same situation - very close to 79 in all sections. it is very frustrating. i dont know how else to improve.













the online mock tests are maybe 80% accurate. i notice for answershortquestion section, the real exam uses images , while the mock doesnt havee that


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

jana1234 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have my first PTE-A next week and I just did the mock test A. I scored LSRW 81 80 78 77.
> However in the writing section I ran out of time after the first essay and went over 20 minutes over time with the second one. I didn't want to stop, as I wanted to practice to write.
> ...



in the real exam, it will auto submit.


----------



## samy25 (Oct 31, 2012)

kindly guide : that why cant we book two pte exam at one time. as my bro have to go UAE for exam purpose only but system is not allowing us to book two PTE.

if there is no way. can you people guide that when the late fee charge starts. like how late i can book safely.


----------



## jana1234 (Jul 2, 2016)

samy25 said:


> kindly guide : that why cant we book two pte exam at one time. as my bro have to go UAE for exam purpose only but system is not allowing us to book two PTE.
> 
> if there is no way. can you people guide that when the late fee charge starts. like how late i can book safely.


You have to create one account for you and one for your brother and book the exams separately.


----------



## chahal_prabh (Dec 30, 2016)

jana1234 said:


> You have to create one account for you and one for your brother and book the exams separately.


Congrats!!
What different things had you done in third attempt to get 79+ ??


----------



## charansingh.sai (Mar 1, 2017)

Hi guys, 

Me and my wife gave PTE mock Test A and Test B yesterday and it's been 20 hours and the results are not yet available. How long does it takes normally?

Thanks

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## maheshbakali (May 17, 2014)

Well, mocks are mocks. They can't guarantee you the same score in the real exam. But they will make you comfortable and confident to face the exam. Even help you to achieve your desired results.


----------



## Kaizen1326 (Aug 14, 2017)

charansingh.sai said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Me and my wife gave PTE mock Test A and Test B yesterday and it's been 20 hours and the results are not yet available. How long does it takes normally?
> 
> ...


Not more than 10 minutes.


----------



## korannetrusha (Mar 20, 2017)

Hi All,

I gave scored mock Test A after I purchased the PTE gold package from PTE practice site.

I had following scores:
Listening: 65
Speaking: 60
Writing: 66
Reading: 66

When I gave that test I wasn't at all prepared. 
I am working and its a bit difficult to find enough time to study managing work and house.
But I study in all the time I find.

I have heard that mock tests are way more difficult than the real test and you end up getting good marks in the actual test. Is it true?

I aim to score 79+ in each module for PR. 
Will I be able to score considering the limited time I am getting to study?
What is the best way to score in limited time?

Thanks.


----------



## Kaizen1326 (Aug 14, 2017)

*PTE Scored Test*

Yes the scored test A is a bit difficult than the actual PTE test.
You can attempt scored test B after doing some practise. The score of scored test B will be similar to the actual PTE test. I would recommend you to subscribe to e2language.com.


----------



## MegaRiya (Sep 5, 2017)

korannetrusha said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I gave scored mock Test A after I purchased the PTE gold package from PTE practice site.
> 
> ...



Hi, I also have purchased the PTE gold kit few hours ago. I gave my first exam yesterday after practised with PTE Silver Kit. I wonder why I have a big difference in Mock and Real test. For example - speaking - I scored 77 with PTE Mock Test but scored only 53 in the real exam. I'm not sure why ... Thinking May be my voice was very low ?! 
I know gold kit has 2 tests. Any idea whether Questions in both gold kit mock 
Tests are same or different?


----------



## funstop (Sep 26, 2017)

*Best portal for mock test*

Hi,

I found "https://practicepte.com/r/?RF42287" the best portal for mock test.


----------



## korannetrusha (Mar 20, 2017)

Hi,

I gave my PTE first attempt and got scores as follows:

Writing: 86
Reading: 75
Listening: 75
Speaking: 64


Can anyone give tips to improve scores in speaking?

I aim of getting 79 plus in all modules. I think I have a good command over English.
I lost marks in reading due to improper time management. I had to miss out on a few questions due to the lack of time. In listening I think I messed up in single and multiple choice questions and speak after the beep.
I had practiced. But, did not opt for coaching.
Should I go for coaching? Does coaching improve scores? Can anyone recommend good coaching classes in Mumbai?

Thanks in advance.
Trusha


----------



## espionage (Jul 15, 2017)

First attempt: LSRW 57 53 57 55 
Second attempt: LSRW 57 58 57 63

doesn't seems like there is an improving at all


----------



## khu786 (Oct 13, 2016)

Hi Koran to get maximun scores in speaking you have to undsestand that there is a computer who is recording yoir score based on your your voice recognition here is how how I practiced and got better scores. Enable speech in microsoft windows and open a microsoft word and read an english news paper every day and see which words computer doesnt understand. You will easily identify you mistakes when computer not recognised words you speak then you can better work on those words pronunciations.
2nd this prepare your introduction properly if you remember in the start computer asked to introduce yourself. This is where computer performs voice recognition algorithms so better you are you prepare in intro better your results will be. Avoid pauses in between while you speak emmm ahhh and pauses makes computer skip the words and you will get bad scores


----------



## smaikap (Aug 14, 2017)

I second the majority opinion here. As per my experience, mock tests are a tad tougher than the real one. I found it to be so for specially reading section. Also, this gives a jolt to specially over confident aspirants like me.

I had done my ielts 3 months before my PTE and had an overall score of 8 with writing and speaking at 7 and 7.5 respectively. On my first PTE mock test, I did not cross 79 in any of the sections. Highest being 78 on writing and lowest in reading at 63. This made me prepare like mad for next few days, and I scored an overall 87 with 90 in listening and writing and in 80s for the other 2 in the real test. 

In my opinion, the mock tests are more of an way to familiarize yourself with what and how things will be thrown at you diluting the real test. I would say, do just one mock test to figure out the weak zone, and practice those more till the end moment. That should do. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## korannetrusha (Mar 20, 2017)

Hi all,

I had one query. 
I have given my mock test A right now.

My scores are:
Speaking: 90
Listening: 80
Reading: 80
Writing: 69 

Earlier also, I have given the PTE exam once. Before my exam, I had given the mock test and had scored just 65 in writing.

But in my actual exam I had scored 86.

My question is, are the mock tests scored with the same algorithms as that of the real test?

I aim to get 79 plus in each module.

Will I be able to score the same with my above test results?

Thanks,
Trusha


----------



## smaikap (Aug 14, 2017)

korannetrusha said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I had one query.
> I have given my mock test A right now.
> ...


are the mock tests scored with the same algorithms as that of the real test?

- that's what PTE claims. 

Will I be able to score the same with my above test results?


- as per my experience, you should score better than your mock test score 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## korannetrusha (Mar 20, 2017)

smaikap said:


> are the mock tests scored with the same algorithms as that of the real test?
> 
> - that's what PTE claims.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the prompt response.!


----------



## gwarn (Oct 31, 2017)

korannetrusha said:


> Thanks for the prompt response.!


Dude, check for details why your writing is low, is it the discourse?

See my approach attached. I messed up my first PTE attempt with bad time management and then got the next one right. Do the mock until you get it right, then do the actual exam. Hope it helps


----------



## Rif_Z (Oct 15, 2017)

korannetrusha said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I had one query.
> I have given my mock test A right now.
> ...


Hi Trusha!

The mocks are generally hard. The actual test is easy. However, it's best for you to practice more on the elements which showed low scores because you may lose out from scoring 79 by even a mark or two later if you ignore them (experience ).

Make sure you do the essay well. This carries more marks for writing.


----------



## skumar090 (Mar 7, 2018)

himanshunahata said:


> I do not say that Mock tests are useless, It is the best source to give you the real feel of the exam. Just don't rely on the MOCK TEST SCORES>>


I gave PTE mock test Test A and Test B.

I got the below result:
L - 69, 69
R - 68, 74
W - 70, 75
S - 79, 68

I need 79+ in each section. How shall I proceed to improve myself?


----------



## Aus1410 (May 28, 2018)

skumar090 said:


> I gave PTE mock test Test A and Test B.
> 
> I got the below result:
> L - 69, 69
> ...


Hey, did you get 79+ in real PTE exam? i am also scoring same marks..and aiming for 79+


----------

